# Awesomest  BBQ Chicken



## Savannahsmoker (Apr 1, 2012)

My eleven year of grandson’s Awesomest BBQ Chicken, his name,  for Family Day.

After the pieces spent a day in brine and a good rinse he adds the seasoning.






Final adjustment to Traeger





In went the chicken pieces with little brother’s help.





Time to flip.





Applying his BBQ sauce.  BTW it is different everytime.





Flip again and sauce on the other size and the BBQ Chicken was done.





Not comp que but darn good tasty Awesomest BBQ Chicken.





Thanks to my boys I had the day off.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 1, 2012)

That looks like awesomest chicken.. 

And it looks like there might have been enough too...


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 1, 2012)

SS I'm curious about the grill you're using. Could you tell us more, perhaps a brand and/or model?


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 1, 2012)

My mouth watered.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Apr 1, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> SS I'm curious about the grill you're using. Could you tell us more, perhaps a brand and/or model?



It is an highly modified Traeger pellet grilled controlled by the Savannah Stoker prototype PID system I built last spring.  Set the temp and it is hands free from smoking temps of 160 degrees to 600 degrees for grilling.

Below are youtube videos showing the Savannah Stoker and my prototype's capabilities.
http://www.youtube.com/user/Savannahsmoker?feature=mhee


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 1, 2012)

Absolutely adorably awesome, Savannahsmoker!  Good for you to start them training early!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks like Awesomest to me, too!  Looks like those boys have Q in their veins...


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 1, 2012)

That last pic would make a nice screensaver.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 1, 2012)

Savannahsmoker said:


> It is an highly modified Traeger pellet grilled controlled by the Savannah Stoker prototype PID system I built last spring.  Set the temp and it is hands free from smoking temps of 160 degrees to 600 degrees for grilling.


Thanks. I had thought so. I'm an electronic engineer and I've built a lot of my own prototypes, and that's what clued me into your setup, because it looked like custom gear, the kind of gear that I make myself. I could tell from your pics that it was either primitive commercial gear or advanced custom gear.


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Apr 1, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> That last pic would make a nice screensaver.


That is the best compliment that any of my pictures have received so thank you and thanks to all for the great comments.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 1, 2012)

that is awesome, so nice to see kids getting into cooking! Chicken looks great, give him 2 thumbs up!


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 7, 2012)

I agree with the Awesomest BBQ Chicken name!!!!!!!!!! Looks great. Nice to have the kids pitch in! Congrats!


----------



## love2"Q" (May 3, 2012)

looks great ... nice to get them started early ..


----------



## Clinton (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow this looks mouthwatering devine. Well done, i can take a few tips from them


----------

